# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  OTE TV: Έρχεται η δυνατότητα εγγραφής (PVR) στους πελάτες της δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης - Σύντομα HD περιεχόμενο στο IPTV

## nm96027

Από την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα είναι διαθέσιμος στους πελάτες του ΟΤΕ ΤV μέσω δορυφόρου, ο νέος αποκωδικοποιητής με *ολοκληρωμένες δυνατότητες PVR* (εγγραφής σε ενσωματωμένο σκληρό δίσκο) αλλά και νέο, σημαντικά ανανεωμένο μενού. Έτσι οι πελάτες της υπηρεσίας θα μπορούν με *χρέωση 4€/μήνα* να αποκτήσουν ως χρησιδάνειο τον νέο αποκωδικοποιητή ο οποίος τους επιτρέπει να βλέπουν ένα πρόγραμμα και να εγγράφουν ένα άλλο στον σκληρό δίσκο ή να *εγγράφουν δύο προγράμματα* την ίδια στιγμή. Ασφαλώς υπάρχει η δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού εγγραφών, όπως επίσης ο προγραμματισμός εγγραφής μίας σειράς επεισοδίων με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού. Μέσα στις πολλές δυνατότητες του νέου αποκωδικοποιητή, ο οποίος είναι της Technicolor, είναι και το πάγωμα του προγράμματος για 90 λεπτά και η συνέχιση προβολής τους σε κανονικό χρόνο ή σε αργή/γρήγορη κίνηση. Πρέπει να σημειωθεί πως δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή στην καλωδίωση του πελάτη αν επιλέξει να αλλάξει αποκωδικοποιητή. 

To νέο μενού της δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης του ΟΤΕ είναι τόσο λειτουργικά όσο και αισθητικά βελτιωμένο, αφού πλέον είναι διάφανο. Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα δημοσιευθεί στο adslgr.com *αναλυτικό review* τόσο της συσκευής όσο και της υπηρεσίας. Ως προς την γενικότερη πορεία της συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης του ΟΤΕ, η εταιρεία πλέον μετράει *230.000 πελάτες* τόσο στην δορυφορική όσο και στην iptv πλατφόρμα. Η *ενοποίηση των δύο πλατφορμών* προβλέπεται να γίνει προς το τέλος του 2014. Ο ΟΤΕ ετοιμάζεται να αναθέσει σχετικό έργο στην *Huawei* η οποία θα αναπτύξει το λογισμικό που θα υποστηρίζει τόσο την δορυφορική μετάδοση όσο και την μετάδοση μέσω ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης. 

Αρκετά σημαντικό νέο είναι πως μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες, ίσως και πριν το τέλος του 2013, οι συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ TV μέσω ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων θα μπορούν (χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση) να έχουν πρόσβαση σε *περιεχόμενο HD*. Παραμένει ερωτηματικό όμως σχετικά με το όριο συγχρονισμού που θα επιβληθεί για την διάθεση της υπηρεσίας (σίγουρα όχι κάτω από 10Mbps) όσο και για το αν η διάθεση του HD περιεχομένου θα ξεκινήσει σε πρώτη φάση από τους χρήστες VDSL.

*adslgr.com*

----------


## asmatiop

Kαι η ΝΟΒΑ εκεί, αγέρωχη και αδιάφορη, κάνει σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## Atilas

Πολύ ωραία νέα!

----------


## rebel1

Για πόσους μήνες τα έξτρα 4;

----------


## nm96027

> Για πόσους μήνες τα έξτρα 4;


Για κάθε μήνα.

----------


## rebel1

Αρα δεν είναι χρησιδάνειο, αλλά έξτρα υπηρεσία. Γιατί π.χ εγώ μπορεί να θελω να σκάσω για παράδειγμα 50 και να τον αγοράσω.

----------


## nm96027

> Αρα δεν είναι χρησιδάνειο, αλλά έξτρα υπηρεσία. Γιατί π.χ εγώ μπορεί να θελω να σκάσω για παράδειγμα 50 και να τον αγοράσω.


Δεν σου δίνουν  την δυνατότητα να τον αγοράσεις. Επίσης αν διακόψεις, τότε ο εξοπλισμός επιστρέφεται. Άρα είναι και χρησιδάνειο και υπηρεσία (σωστά τα λες).

----------


## gkamared

Αναμονή για το επόμενο βήμα :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Στη Forthnet ο PVR κάνει 150 ή 100 αμα πας να κάνεις ανανέωση.
Οπότε μέχρι και 2 χρόνια συμφέρει ο ΟΤΕ.

Απ την άλλη σκέφτομαι οτι στη Forthnet σου μένει το μηχάνημα.
Όμως τι να το κάνεις αμα κόψεις τη Nova..

Χμ... Απόψεις?  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Και να κρατήσεις τον δέκτη, χωρίς ενεργή υπηρεσία είναι απλά ένα κουτί με φωτάκια, δεν μπορείς να γράψεις ή να δεις τις εγγραφές σου.

----------


## gkamared

> Στη Forthnet ο PVR κάνει 150 ή 99 αμα πας να κάνεις ανανέωση.
> Οπότε μέχρι και 2 χρόνια συμφέρει ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Απ την άλλη σκέφτομαι οτι στη Forthnet σου μένει το μηχάνημα.
> Όμως τι να το κάνεις αμα κόψεις τη Nova..
> 
> Χμ... Απόψεις?


Μπα επειδή εγώ το έχω με χρησιδανείου μου το ζητάνε πίσω

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μπα επειδή εγώ το έχω με χρησιδανείου μου το ζητάνε πίσω


Μπορείς να πάρεις με χρησιδάνειο τον PVR της NOVA?

Πως?

----------


## sdikr

> Στη Forthnet ο PVR κάνει 150 ή 100 αμα πας να κάνεις ανανέωση.
> Οπότε μέχρι και 2 χρόνια συμφέρει ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Απ την άλλη σκέφτομαι οτι στη Forthnet σου μένει το μηχάνημα.
> Όμως τι να το κάνεις αμα κόψεις τη Nova..
> 
> Χμ... Απόψεις?


Προτιμούσα την παλιά προσέγγιση που είχανε που έδινες 120 και είχες τον δέκτη με τον δίσκο (iptv) τα 4 ευρώ τα θεωρώ πολλά για την υπηρεσία

----------


## gkamared

> Μπορείς να πάρεις με χρησιδάνειο τον PVR της NOVA?
> 
> Πως?


Αν είσαι *υφιστάμενος συνδρομητής* nova η forthnet και κάνεις αίτηση για 3play.

- - - Updated - - -




> Προτιμούσα την παλιά προσέγγιση που είχανε που έδινες 120 και είχες τον δέκτη με τον δίσκο (iptv) τα 4 ευρώ τα θεωρώ πολλά για την υπηρεσία


Εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει για ποιο λογω τα βαζουν τα 4euro

----------


## sweet dreams

Kαταφέρανε και αυτοί τα αυτονόητα............ :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  αλλά βλέπεις έλειπε η τεχνολογία απο την αγορά.......άντε σιγά-σιγά θα ανακαλύψουν και την πυρίτιδα..........

----------


## minas

Η δορυφορική υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο με το δικτό τους δέκτη? Μπορείς πχ να έχεις ένα δικό σου PVR και να μην σκας σε αυτούς 4€/μήνα μόνο για να κάνεις το αυτονόητο?

----------


## nnn

Μόνο με τον δικό τους.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Η δορυφορική υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο με το δικτό τους δέκτη? Μπορείς πχ να έχεις ένα δικό σου PVR και να μην σκας σε αυτούς 4€/μήνα μόνο για να κάνεις το αυτονόητο?


Ειπαμε στα χνάρια της nova.............. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Pehlis

> Εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει για ποιο λογω τα βαζουν τα 4euro


Γιατί η έξτρα αυτή υπηρεσία έχει και κάποιο κόστος.




> Η δορυφορική υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο με το δικτό τους δέκτη? Μπορείς πχ να έχεις ένα δικό σου PVR και να μην σκας σε αυτούς 4€/μήνα μόνο για να κάνεις το αυτονόητο?


Ο καθένας προσπαθεί να προστατέψει το περιεχόμενό του

----------


## Artemius

καιρος ηταν. αρκετοι που θελανε δορυφορικο,πηγαινανε αναγκαστικα στο IPTV εξαιτιας της ελλειψης PVR.

περιεργεια και απορια με προκαλει,το πως θα παιξει HD μεσω IPTV... wtf,πολυ απλα το bandwith δεν ειναι αρκετο.  :Thinking:  εκτος και αν μιλαμε για bitrate στυλ 1 και 2 mbps, οποτε  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL: 
η κατι με διαφευγει?

----------


## sakels

> Kαι η ΝΟΒΑ εκεί, αγέρωχη και αδιάφορη, κάνει σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα.


η νοβα δινει pvr και multiview εδω και χρονια αν σου διαφευγει. και εχει δωσει και το novaGO. ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπροστα ηδη

----------


## sdikr

> η νοβα δινει pvr και multiview εδω και χρονια αν σου διαφευγει. και εχει δωσει και το novaGO. ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπροστα ηδη


Εδω και χρόνια το είχε με μια κάτσε καλά χρέωση!

τώρα που είδε τα δύσκολα άρχισε να αλλάζει το πακέτο  λιγάκι

Ακόμα,  το ενα  ήθελε 3πλο Lnb,  3 καλώδια,  αυτό θέλει ενα,  θα έλεγα οτι τα πάνε καλύτερα

----------


## manicx

> η νοβα δινει pvr και multiview εδω και χρονια αν σου διαφευγει. και εχει δωσει και το novaGO. ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπροστα ηδη


Η Nova σαν πλατφόρμα υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Ο ΟΤΕ σε 2 χρόνια ζωής του δορυφορικού έχει πετύχει να έχει 230 χιλιάδες πελάτες και να προχωράει με σταθερά βήματα. Ας μην υπήρχε ο OTE TV και να βλέπαμε πόσο θα πλήρωνες για Nova. Επίσης, το novaGO είναι σε ανοιχτό μεν, δοκιμαστικό δε στάδιο.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Η Nova σαν πλατφόρμα υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Ο ΟΤΕ σε 2 χρόνια ζωής του δορυφορικού έχει πετύχει να έχει 230 χιλιάδες πελάτες και να προχωράει με σταθερά βήματα. Ας μην υπήρχε ο OTE TV και να βλέπαμε πόσο θα πλήρωνες για Nova. Επίσης, το novaGO είναι σε ανοιχτό μεν, δοκιμαστικό δε στάδιο.


Aπο την στιγμή που δεν σου δίνουν την δυνατότητα να πάρεις οτι δέκτη θέλεις και σε φορτώνουν με οτι σαβούρα τους συμφέρει τα ιδια......... να μην πω είναι....

----------


## zaharias13

Και δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να επιστρέψεις τον παλιό σου δέκτη για να πάρεις τον PVR...αλλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί θα πρέπει να τον επιστρέψεις πίσω, εμένα με βόλεψε γιατί είναι και ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής.

----------


## blkik

Επιτέλους 6 μήνες σέρνεται

----------


## minas

> καιρος ηταν. αρκετοι που θελανε δορυφορικο,πηγαινανε αναγκαστικα στο IPTV εξαιτιας της ελλειψης PVR.
> 
> περιεργεια και απορια με προκαλει,το πως θα παιξει HD μεσω IPTV... wtf,πολυ απλα το bandwith δεν ειναι αρκετο.  εκτος και αν μιλαμε για bitrate στυλ 1 και 2 mbps, οποτε 
> η κατι με διαφευγει?


Όπως λέει και στην είδηση, θα υπάρχει ελάχιστο όριο. Πάντως τα 10 (πες 12) Mbps δεν είναι κακό bitrate για 1080p.
Επιπλέον, θα εφαρμόζεται QoS - θα έχει μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα η ταινία που βλέπεις, από τις ιστοσελίδες που πας να ανοίξεις...

----------


## gkamared

> η νοβα δινει pvr και multiview εδω και χρονια αν σου διαφευγει. και εχει δωσει και το novaGO. ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπροστα ηδη


 Ο Ο.Τ.Ε δίνει multiview?

----------


## nm96027

> καιρος ηταν. αρκετοι που θελανε δορυφορικο,πηγαινανε αναγκαστικα στο IPTV εξαιτιας της ελλειψης PVR.
> 
> περιεργεια και απορια με προκαλει,το πως θα παιξει HD μεσω IPTV... wtf,πολυ απλα το bandwith δεν ειναι αρκετο.  εκτος και αν μιλαμε για bitrate στυλ 1 και 2 mbps, οποτε 
> η κατι με διαφευγει?


Έχω δει HD στην πλατφόρμα της hellas online παλιότερα, και ναι, είναι εφικτό με άνεση στα 12Mbps.

----------


## Pehlis

> Πρέπει να σημειωθεί πως δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή στην καλωδίωση του πελάτη αν επιλέξει να αλλάξει αποκωδικοποιητή.


Δηλαδή ο δέκτης δεν έχει 2ο tuner? Δεν θα πρέπει να μπει 2πλό LBN και να κατέβει 2ο καλώδιο ?

Λογικά κάποιος από αυτούς θα είναι
http://www.technicolor.com/en/soluti...-set-top-boxes

----------


## emeliss

Στο VDSL δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Στο ADSL θα θέλει ψάξιμο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δηλαδή ο δέκτης δεν έχει 2ο tuner? Δεν θα πρέπει να μπει 2πλό LBN και να κατέβει 2ο καλώδιο ?
> 
> Λογικά κάποιος από αυτούς θα είναι
> http://www.technicolor.com/en/soluti...-set-top-boxes


http://www.digitaltvinfo.gr/index.ph...858&Itemid=107

----------


## rebel1

γω πάντως παρ' όλο που έχω 50αρα γραμμή προτίμησα το δορυφορικό, λόγω του HD
Οσον αφορά το νέο εξοπλισμό, μάλλον θα τον πάρω ... αν και σε σχέση με τον 8000HD (Dreambox) που έχω, λογικά θα είναι μέρα με νύχτα.
Δυστυχώς όμως πάει πακέτο η κάρτα με τον δέκτη (προς το παρόν.....)

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Όπως λέει και στην είδηση, θα υπάρχει ελάχιστο όριο. Πάντως τα 10 (πες 12) Mbps δεν είναι κακό *bitrate για 1080p.*
> Επιπλέον, θα εφαρμόζεται QoS - θα έχει μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα η ταινία που βλέπεις, από τις ιστοσελίδες που πας να ανοίξεις...


1080i είναι το δορυφορικό HD.Όχι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ, γενικά.

----------


## gkamared

πάντως το διαδικτυακό έχει ακόμα πολύ δρόμο για να εφαρμοστεί με *ικανοποιητικό* τρόπο στην Ελλάδα, το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν εταιρίες που το προωθούν είναι μια καλή αρχή. Άντε να έρθει και εδώ το iptv :Respekt:

----------


## tolisscsd

> Έχω δει HD στην πλατφόρμα της hellas online παλιότερα, και ναι, είναι εφικτό με άνεση στα 12Mbps.


Στον ΟΤΕ, μόνο όσοι έχουν VDSL θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε HD περιεχόμενο. Είναι εμπορικός κανόνας και έχει ξεκινήσει η υλοποίησή του στο WOMS (όπως πάντα θα υπάρχουν οι special χρήστες που θα μπορούν να το παραγγείλουν και σε ADSL).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Στον ΟΤΕ, μόνο όσοι έχουν VDSL θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε HD περιεχόμενο..


Ποιο διαμάντι εμπορικός διευθυντής το σκέφτηκε αυτό αν ισχύει?

----------


## 2048dsl

Μόλις φτάσει τους 8-9 αναμεταδότες για πρώτη φάση απο τον 9B Eutelsat ο ΟΤΕ το 2015 η Novιτσα θα πάει για μπανάκια με τις αμφιδρομες υπηρεσιες ala sky on demand που θα εχει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατί η έξτρα αυτή υπηρεσία έχει και κάποιο κόστος.


Κάτι σαν την αναγνώρηση κλήσεων με 1€/μήνα ?
Μην μας τρελαίνεις, ένα κουτί σου δίνουν και αντί να στο πουλήσουν, σε χρεώνουν κάθε μήνα σε όποια τιμή θέλουνε (μήπως θα μάθεις ποτέ πόσο αγοράζει ο ΟΤΕ το κουτί?)

- - - Updated - - -




> γω πάντως παρ' όλο που έχω 50αρα γραμμή προτίμησα το δορυφορικό, λόγω του HD
> Οσον αφορά το νέο εξοπλισμό, μάλλον θα τον πάρω ... αν και σε σχέση με τον 8000HD (Dreambox) που έχω, λογικά θα είναι μέρα με νύχτα.
> Δυστυχώς όμως πάει πακέτο η κάρτα με τον δέκτη (προς το παρόν.....)


Και έτσι θα συνεχίσει. Η κάρτα και ο δέκτης γίνονται paired, για αποφυγή αντιγράφων καρτών.
Εγώ πάλι με 30άρα, προτίμησα το connex για να το έχω σε δύο τηλεοράσεις και να έχω replay tv (αχτύπητο)

----------


## Artemius

> Όπως λέει και στην είδηση, θα υπάρχει ελάχιστο όριο. Πάντως τα 10 (πες 12) Mbps δεν είναι κακό bitrate για 1080p.
> Επιπλέον, θα εφαρμόζεται QoS - θα έχει μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα η ταινία που βλέπεις, από τις ιστοσελίδες που πας να ανοίξεις...





> Έχω δει HD στην πλατφόρμα της hellas online παλιότερα, και ναι, είναι εφικτό με άνεση στα 12Mbps.


δε με καλαταβατε...

το payload σε 10-12mbps, ακομα και σε 24mbps (λεμε τωρα..) ειναι τι? απο 1,1 mb/s εως 2,6 mb/s = 1600 kbps-2600 kbps.

πλακα κανουμε τωρα,ειναι αυτα video bitrate για HD? ολοι μας ξερουμε ποσο κακο φαινεται HD περιεχομενο κατω απο τα 4 mbps. ειδικα σε γρηγορες σκηνες ή/και υψηλα contrast...αστα να πανε. χωρια το bitrate του ηχου. που αν μιλαμε για HD περιεχομενο,η ελαχιστη προσδοκια ειναι AC3 στα 448 kbps ή αντε στα 384 kbps ξερω γω...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> δπλακα κανουμε τωρα,ειναι αυτα video bitrate για HD?


Εξαρτάται (θα το πω λίγο άκομψα) "πόσο"  HD εννοείς.

Μπορείς να στείλεις περιεχόμενο με ανάλυση που να κολλάει και το Gbps.

Αν είναι  ανεκτό αυτό που βλέπεις από άποψη συνέχειας, θα είναι σκάλες ανώτερο απ το SD.

----------


## minas

> δε με καλαταβατε...
> 
> το payload σε 10-12mbps, ακομα και σε 24mbps (λεμε τωρα..) ειναι τι? απο 1,1 mb/s εως 2,6 mb/s = 1600 kbps-2600 kbps.
> 
> πλακα κανουμε τωρα,ειναι αυτα video bitrate για HD? ολοι μας ξερουμε ποσο κακο φαινεται HD περιεχομενο κατω απο τα 4 mbps. ειδικα σε γρηγορες σκηνες ή/και υψηλα contrast...αστα να πανε. χωρια το bitrate του ηχου. που αν μιλαμε για HD περιεχομενο,η ελαχιστη προσδοκια ειναι AC3 στα 448 kbps ή αντε στα 384 kbps ξερω γω...


Μια χαρά σε κατάλαβα. Αναφερόμουν σε 10-12 Mbps (~1.5 ΜΒ/s) πραγματικό bitrate της ταινίας, που είναι συνηθισμένο ήδη σε ταινίες 1080p, δηλαδή ~8GB για 1.5hr ταινίας.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτοί πάντως που σχεδιάζουν τα συστηματάκια θα έλεγαν πως 8-10Mbps είναι υπεραρκετά.

----------


## DJG

Εγω θέλω να ρωτήσω με αυτά τα στατιστικά θα μπορώ να εχω hd?. Λετε να μην μου δινουνε; Ειμαι το πολύ 100 με 200 μετρα απο το κεντρο

----------


## sweet dreams

....ρε μπας και έχουμε αναγάγει το HD σε όνειρο ζωής....... λέμε τώρα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minas

> Εγω θέλω να ρωτήσω με αυτά τα στατιστικά θα μπορώ να εχω hd?. Λετε να μην μου δινουνε; Ειμαι το πολύ 100 με 200 μετρα απο το κεντρο


Ή εσύ μας τρολάρεις, ή αυτοί εάν δε σου δίνουν  :Very Happy:

----------


## Artemius

> Εξαρτάται (θα το πω λίγο άκομψα) "πόσο"  HD εννοείς.
> 
> Μπορείς να στείλεις περιεχόμενο με ανάλυση που να κολλάει και το Gbps.
> 
> Αν είναι  ανεκτό αυτό που βλέπεις από άποψη συνέχειας, θα είναι σκάλες ανώτερο απ το SD.


προφανως και δεν μιλαμε για bluray bitrates και 1080p.

αλλα τα 3-4 mbps αποτελουν "οριο"... δοκιμασε π.χ. βιντεο με 1 mbps bitrate σε 720p/1080i/1080p (δεν θα υπαρχει 1080*p* broadcast,but anyway). δες μετα το ιδιο βιντεο απο 4mbps και πανω. η διαφορα ειναι σημαντικη. αναλογα το βιντεο ειναι εως και τρανταχτη.

το οτι παλι,εστω και 1-2 mbps bitrate 720p/1080i,θα ειναι καλυτερο απο SD,αυτο λογικο ειναι,γτ μιλαμε για μεγαλυτερη αναλυση=περισσοτερα pixel=λιγοτερη πληροφορια που λειπει για το μεσο προβολης.
αλλα και παλι ψιλοσουπα θα ναι.

παντως να δουμε και την αναλυση που θα παιζει. αν θα ειναι 720p και με τοσο χαμηλο bitrate... ζησε Μαη μου να φας τριφυλλι.

...εκτος και αν οντως το HD content θα υπαρχει μονο για VDSL συνδεσεις,και ενας απο τους λογους ειναι to bitrate a.k.a σοβαρη ποιοτικη εικονα και οχι μαρκετιες.





> Μια χαρά σε κατάλαβα. Αναφερόμουν σε 10-12 Mbps (~1.5 ΜΒ/s) πραγματικό bitrate της ταινίας, που είναι συνηθισμένο ήδη σε ταινίες 1080p, δηλαδή ~8GB για 1.5hr ταινίας.



σε τι ειναι συνηθισμενο? στα διαφορα torrents? αυτο δεν αποτελει σοβαρο κριτηριο.

----------


## gkamared

παιδιά μεχρει 780p παινει σε ADSL 24 μεγαλυτερο απο 780p εχει προβλημα το live streaming

----------


## minas

> προφανως και δεν μιλαμε για bluray bitrates και 1080p.
> 
> αλλα τα 3-4 mbps αποτελουν "οριο"... δοκιμασε π.χ. βιντεο με 1 mbps bitrate σε 720p/1080i/1080p (δεν θα υπαρχει 1080*p* broadcast,but anyway). δες μετα το ιδιο βιντεο απο 4mbps και πανω. η διαφορα ειναι σημαντικη. αναλογα το βιντεο ειναι εως και τρανταχτη.
> 
> το οτι παλι,εστω και 1-2 mbps bitrate 720p/1080i,θα ειναι καλυτερο απο SD,αυτο λογικο ειναι,γτ μιλαμε για μεγαλυτερη αναλυση=περισσοτερα pixel=λιγοτερη πληροφορια που λειπει για το μεσο προβολης.
> αλλα και παλι ψιλοσουπα θα ναι.
> 
> παντως να δουμε και την αναλυση που θα παιζει. αν θα ειναι 720p και με τοσο χαμηλο bitrate... ζησε Μαη μου να φας τριφυλλι.
> 
> ...


Πραγματικά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι θέλεις να πεις, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι.
Ας ξεκινήσω από το τέλος. Προφανώς και αποτελεί ΣΟΒΑΡΌΤΑΤΟ κριτήριο το τι ποιότητα θεωρεί αποδεκτή ένα μεγάλο μέρος των βιντεόφιλων καταναλωτών περιεχομένου στους οποίους στοχεύει η υπηρεσία.

Αντίστοιχα bitrates έχουν και άλλες δημοφιλείς υπηρεσίες όπως το iTunes, για να μην πάμε και στο πολύ γνωστό παράδειγμα του Netflix:




> Netflix streams HD content using Microsoft VC1AP encoding at a maximum bitrate of between 2.6 Mbit/s and 3.8 Mbit/s (depending on the movie)
> Πηγή: The Tech Specs of HD Netflix Streaming
> 
> ή
> 
> Currently, our top HD streams are about 4800 kilobits per second.
> Πηγή: Netflix techblog


Και για να πάμε στην ουσία: εσύ με πόσο θα ήσουν ευχαριστημένος, εάν όχι με τα 10-12Mbps που συζητάμε?

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ποιο διαμάντι εμπορικός διευθυντής το σκέφτηκε αυτό αν ισχύει?


Λοιπόν για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις ουτε εσυ αλλα και οι περισσοτεροι.
Αυτη τη στιγμη  η αναμεταδοτες του ΟΤΕ στον 9A Eurobird ειναι 5 και για να χωρέσουν ολα τα κανάλια μάζι με αλλα 4 ακόμη που ερχονται εντός 2013 έχει πέσει τρελή συμπίεση με αποτέλεσμα τα HD να πάιζουν στα 5500-6500mbps me 128kbps ηχο.
Οπως καταλαβαίνεις το πλάνο ειναι με την αντικατάσταση που θα γίνει απο την eutelsat και τον ερχομό του 9B Eurobird την ανοιξη του 2015 η αναμεταδότες που θα πάρει ο ΟΤΕ για αρχή θα είναι 8-9 πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι όλα τα HD θα γυρίσουν σε 12.500mbps με 256kbps ηχο.
Εαν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα δεις HD με adsl γραμμή πλανάσαι αφάνταστα μόνο έαν θα εισαι καρφωμένος στα 20-22mbps και αγκαλιά με το TEK OTE τις περιοχή σου.

----------


## minas

> Λοιπόν για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις ουτε εσυ αλλα και οι περισσοτεροι.
> Αυτη τη στιγμη  η αναμεταδοτες του ΟΤΕ στον 9A Eurobird ειναι 5 και για να χωρέσουν ολα τα κανάλια μάζι με αλλα 4 ακόμη που ερχονται εντός 2013 έχει πέσει τρελή συμπίεση με αποτέλεσμα τα HD να πάιζουν στα 5500-6500mbps me 128kbps ηχο.
> Οπως καταλαβαίνεις το πλάνο ειναι με την αντικατάσταση που θα γίνει απο την eutelsat και τον ερχομό του 9B Eurobird την ανοιξη του 2015 η αναμεταδότες που θα πάρει ο ΟΤΕ για αρχή θα είναι 8-9 πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι όλα τα HD θα γυρίσουν σε 12.500mbps με 256kbps ηχο.
> Εαν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα δεις HD με adsl γραμμή πλανάσαι αφάνταστα μόνο έαν θα εισαι καρφωμένος στα 20-22mbps και αγκαλιά με το TEK OTE τις περιοχή σου.


Κάτσε να το αναδιατυπώσω λοιπόν, χωρίς να αλλάξω την πληροφορία:
Το μεγαλύτερο bitrate που στέλνει δορυφορικά ο ΟΤΕ σε HD είναι 6500 kbps και θα συνεχίσει μέχρι το 2015.
Ακόμα και τότε, το μεγαλύτερο θα γίνει 12500kbps.
Αλλά θεωρείς ότι για να δει κάποιος από ADSL θα πρέπει να είναι ο σούπερ-ντούπερ 1%, άσχετα εάν ένας υπολογίσιμος αρθιμός συνδρομητών ξεπερνάει τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες (ή ο ΟΤΕ με FTTC μπορεί να βελτιώσει δραματικά τις υπάρχουσες ταχύτητες των συνδρομητών του)

μικρή σημείωση: mbps=milibits per second, Mbps=Megabits per second

----------


## petasis

> Και να κρατήσεις τον δέκτη, χωρίς ενεργή υπηρεσία είναι απλά ένα κουτί με φωτάκια, δεν μπορείς να γράψεις ή να δεις τις εγγραφές σου.


Στην νόβα που ο δέκτης είναι δικός σου, όταν διακόψεις δεν μπορείς να δεις τις εγγραφές σου. Όταν συνδεθείς όμως στο μέλλον ξανά, οι εγγραφές είναι πάλι διαθέσιμες. Στον ΟΤΕ όταν διακόψεις θα πρέπει να δώσεις πίσω τον δέκτη. Αν ξανασυνδεθείς, θα πάρεις άλλο δέκτη...

----------


## 2048dsl

> Κάτσε να το αναδιατυπώσω λοιπόν, χωρίς να αλλάξω την πληροφορία:
> Το μεγαλύτερο bitrate που στέλνει δορυφορικά ο ΟΤΕ σε HD είναι 6500 kbps και θα συνεχίσει μέχρι το 2015.
> Ακόμα και τότε, το μεγαλύτερο θα γίνει 12500kbps.
> Αλλά θεωρείς ότι για να δει κάποιος από ADSL θα πρέπει να είναι ο σούπερ-ντούπερ 1%, άσχετα εάν ένας υπολογίσιμος αρθιμός συνδρομητών ξεπερνάει τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες (ή ο ΟΤΕ με FTTC μπορεί να βελτιώσει δραματικά τις υπάρχουσες ταχύτητες των συνδρομητών του)
> 
> μικρή σημείωση: mbps=milibits per second, Mbps=Megabits per second



 ήθελα να πω Από 8500 έως 12500kbit/s για εικόνα και σε ήχο από 256kbit/s μεχρι και 448kbit/s

----------


## gkamared

> Κάτσε να το αναδιατυπώσω λοιπόν, χωρίς να αλλάξω την πληροφορία:
> Το μεγαλύτερο bitrate που στέλνει δορυφορικά ο ΟΤΕ σε HD είναι 6500 kbps και θα συνεχίσει μέχρι το 2015.
> Ακόμα και τότε, το μεγαλύτερο θα γίνει 12500kbps.
> Αλλά θεωρείς ότι για να δει κάποιος από ADSL θα πρέπει να είναι ο σούπερ-ντούπερ 1%, άσχετα εάν ένας υπολογίσιμος αρθιμός συνδρομητών ξεπερνάει τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες (ή ο ΟΤΕ με FTTC μπορεί να βελτιώσει δραματικά τις υπάρχουσες ταχύτητες των συνδρομητών του)
> 
> μικρή σημείωση: mbps=milibits per second, Mbps=Megabits per second


Με FTTC όχι απλός θα βελτιώσει δραματικά της ταχύτητες άπλα τα Megabits per second θα είναι άλλα θα είναι Gigabit per second μιλάμε για διαφορά κλάσεως και νέο δικτύο στην χώρα σιγα μην τα κάνει αυτά ο* Ο.Τ.Ε μόνος* του ξέρεις πόσο κόστος έχει αυτό :Question:  :Exclamation:

----------


## minas

> Με FTTC όχι απλός θα βελτιώσει δραματικά της ταχύτητες άπλα τα Megabits per second θα είναι άλλα θα είναι Gigabit per second μιλάμε για διαφορά κλάσεως και νέο δικτύο στην χώρα σιγα μην τα κάνει αυτά ο* Ο.Τ.Ε μόνος* του ξέρεις πόσο κόστος έχει αυτό


Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ μόνος του το έχει κάνει. FTTC=Fiber To The Cabinet (τα νέα "KV" που ουσιαστικά στέλνουν τα μόντεμ κοντά στον πελάτη, αντί να δίνουν xDSL μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο). Βεβαίως υπάρχουν ακόμη αρκετά θέματα με την πλήρους κλίμακας αξιοποίησή τους, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι στενά συνδεδεμένα με την πολιτική του ΟΤΕ για παροχή ευρυζωνικού περιεχομένου.
Μάλιστα, όπως έχει η κατάσταση αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν δίνει τη δυνατότητα χρήσης τους ούτε σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους...

----------


## sotos65

Ίσως στους υπολογισμούς θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να λαμβάνεται σιγά σιγά υπόψη και η σταδιακή υιοθέτηση του HEVC (H.265), που τυπικά μειώνει την ανάγκη για bandwidth στο μισό, σε σχέση με τις απαιτήσεις του H.264, για ίδιο αποτέλεσμα σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα του βίντεο. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει βέβαια τέτοια σκέψη στον ΟΤΕ, είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα και μάλλον (ως συνήθως) θα προηγηθούν άλλοι - ξένοι - πάροχοι, πριν έρθει εδώ...

----------


## gkamared

> Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ μόνος του το έχει κάνει. FTTC=Fiber To The Cabinet (τα νέα "KV" που ουσιαστικά στέλνουν τα μόντεμ κοντά στον πελάτη, αντί να δίνουν xDSL μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο). Βεβαίως υπάρχουν ακόμη αρκετά θέματα με την πλήρους κλίμακας αξιοποίησή τους, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι στενά συνδεδεμένα με την πολιτική του ΟΤΕ για παροχή ευρυζωνικού περιεχομένου.
> Μάλιστα, όπως έχει η κατάσταση αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν δίνει τη δυνατότητα χρήσης τους ούτε σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους...


*Αν* το έχει κάνει αποκλείεται να το έκανε μόνος του θα το έκανε μαζί με τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, απλά οι υπόλοιποι δεν θέλουν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν ακόμα.Να μην μπερδεύουμε το fttc με το VDSL είναι διαφορετικά δίκτυα.

----------


## emeliss

gkamared, ευγενικά θα σου πω ότι με τα μαργαριτάρια που έχεις γράψει κάποιος εκδίδει βιβλίο. Μόνο μην σου φάνε τα δικαιώματα.

----------


## gkamared

> gkamared, ευγενικά θα σου πω ότι με τα μαργαριτάρια που έχεις γράψει κάποιος εκδίδει βιβλίο. Μόνο μην σου φάνε τα δικαιώματα.




Off Topic


		Το ξερό η ορθογραφία μου έχει ένα προβληματάκι, λόγω δυσλεξίας πειράζει :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν λέω για την ορθογραφία.

----------


## gkamared

> Δεν λέω για την ορθογραφία.




Off Topic


		Αν λες για αυτό που έγραψα πριν, έχω κάνει πτυχιακή στο θέμα

----------


## emeliss

Μπράβο.

----------


## rexdimos

θα χρειαστει παλι να κατεβασουμε 2 καλωδια απο την κεραια?οπως με την noba?

----------


## sweet dreams

> θα χρειαστει παλι να κατεβασουμε 2 καλωδια απο την κεραια?οπως με την noba?


Εδω λέει οτι μπορεί να δουλέψει και με ενα καλώδιο.

----------


## nm96027

> θα χρειαστει παλι να κατεβασουμε 2 καλωδια απο την κεραια?οπως με την noba?


Με ένα καλώδιο.

----------


## rexdimos

τοτε ομως πως θα γραφει απο διαφορετικο καναλι απο αυτο που βλεπουμε?

----------


## sweet dreams

> τοτε ομως πως θα γραφει απο διαφορετικο καναλι απο αυτο που βλεπουμε?


Θα πρέπει λογικά να διαμορφώνει το σήμα το LNB σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες και να κάνει την αποδιαμόρφωση ο δέκτης. Υπήρχε κατι τέτοιο και παλιά για εγκαταστάσεις που δεν μπορούσες να περάσεις δεύτερο καλώδιο.

----------


## gkamared

Το δεύτερο καλώδιο lnb σε τι χρησιμεύει :Question:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το δεύτερο καλώδιο σε τι χρησιμεύει


Κανονικά με δυο TUNER (PVR) θέλει και δυο καλώδια.

----------


## apostol70

Έχει γούστο να αρχίσουν να χρεώνουν τα 4€ και σε όσους από μας έχουν IPTV και αποκωσικοποιητή με σκληρό δίσκο.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Κανονικά με δυο TUNER (PVR) θέλει και δυο καλώδια.


Χρειάζονται δύο καλώδια όταν προσπαθείς να γράψεις κανάλι με διαφορετική πόλωση από αυτό που παρακολουθείς. Αν έχεις ένα καλώδιο μπορείς να γράψεις μόνο αν το κανάλι έχει την ίδια πόλωση με αυτό που βλέπεις. (χονδρικά).

----------


## sotos65

Πράγμα που ισχύει για όλα τα κανάλια του ΟΤΕ TV, βρίσκονται όλα σε κάθετη πόλωση / high band.

----------


## atlandis

εμείς είχαμε iptv και το αλλάξαμε σε δορυφορικό... Το μόνο που μου έλειψε από το iptv, είναι οι σειρές που είχε ως δωρεάν υλικό και βλέπαμε... Το δορυφορικό δεν έχει τέτοια.

----------


## nnn

Πριν λίγο τελείωσα τον επαναπροσανατολισμό της κεραίας στον Eutelsat με το μάτι  :Crazy:  και εξερευνώ τον δέκτη.

----------


## lak100

εγω σκεφτηκα να βαλω ακομα ενα quad lnb στο πιατο μου ωστε να ειμαι ετοιμος οταν δωσει το multiview ο ΟΤΕ. Τωρα χωραει δευτερο quad lnb σε πιατο 1.20? το πρωτο quad lnb ειναι της nova.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

2 lnb σαν αυτά εδώ π.χ. χωράνε άνετα.

----------


## lak100

> 2 lnb σαν αυτά εδώ π.χ. χωράνε άνετα.


 να παρω αυτο που λες η αυτο εδω? http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=819&page=1

----------


## nnn

Ενδιαφέρον, μπορείς να γράψεις και αυτό που βλέπεις και άλλο κανάλι του μπουκέτου ταυτόχρονα, και όλα αυτά με ένα καλώδιο/1 lnb  :One thumb up:

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> να παρω αυτο που λες η αυτο εδω? http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=819&page=1


Και με τα δύο είσαι ok.

----------


## lak100

> Και με τα δύο είσαι ok.


 κατεληξα σε αυτο http://www.kalemisbros.gr/inverto-bl...ality-lnb.html

----------


## petasis

> κατεληξα σε αυτο http://www.kalemisbros.gr/inverto-bl...ality-lnb.html


Επειδή τα έχω, θα δυσκολευτείς να ρυθμίσεις το scew. Νομίζω τα 2 δικά μου βρίσκουν ή μεταξύ τους, ή στα στηρίγματα του πιάτου.

----------


## gkamared

Δεν λέτε παιδιά αν θέλω θέλω να συνδέσω 2 δέκτες ΟΤΕ μπορώ να το κάνω με τον νέο δεκτή :Question:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν λέτε παιδιά αν θέλω θέλω να συνδέσω 2 δέκτες ΟΤΕ μπορώ να το κάνω με τον νέο δεκτή


Ti εννοείς :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## gkamared

Τον ΚΑΝΟΝ και τον TECNICOLOR αν μπορούν να συνδεθούν μαζί με 2LNB :Question:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Τον ΚΑΝΟΝ και τον TECNICOLOR αν μπορούν να συνδεθούν μαζί με 2LNB


Ο κάθε δέκτης, που έχουν πάνω τους οι συσκευές, χρειάζεται και το δικό του LNB για αυτονομία επιλογής καναλιού. Τώρα στην περίπτωση του TECHNICOLOR DSI 810, για να μπορεί να δουλεύει με ενα καλώδιο δυο δέκτες, θα εχει LNB που διαμορφώνει το σήμα σε δυο διαφορετικές συχνότητες και η αποδιαμόρφωση θα γίνεται στον δέκτη. Αν το LNB είναι απλό θα σου δίνουν ζευγάρι συσκευών που θα κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.

----------


## Aris_Ger

καλησπερα με το νεο δεκτη θα χρειαστει 2ο lnb και 2ο καλωδιο να κατεβαινει απο ταρατσα ή υπαρχει καποια αλλη πατεντα;

----------


## sweet dreams

[QUOTE=Aris_Ger;5229182]καλησπερα με το νεο δεκτη θα χρειαστει 2ο lnb και 2ο καλωδιο να κατεβαινει απο ταρατσα ή υπαρχει καποια αλλη πατεντα;[/QUOTE 

Καλώδιο οχι. Δες εδώ. Και ποιό πάνω.

----------


## nnn

Ούτε 2ο καλώδιο, ούτε 2ο lnb.

----------


## gkamared

> Ο κάθε δέκτης, που έχουν πάνω τους οι συσκευές, χρειάζεται και το δικό του LNB για αυτονομία επιλογής καναλιού. Τώρα στην περίπτωση του TECHNICOLOR DSI 810, για να μπορεί να δουλεύει με ενα καλώδιο δυο δέκτες, θα εχει LNB που διαμορφώνει το σήμα σε δυο διαφορετικές συχνότητες και η αποδιαμόρφωση θα γίνεται στον δέκτη. Αν το LNB είναι απλό θα σου δίνουν ζευγάρι συσκευών που θα κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.


Ναι  αν έχεις ένα lnb με 6 υποδοχές στην ουσία μπορείς να συνδέσει στης 4 υποδοχές και να έχεις να λειτουργήσουν οι 2 δέκτες  όπως στη nova :Question: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό αν το έκαναν θα ήταν νέα υπηρεσία που θα εξηγούσε την παραπάνω χρεώσει, ξέρουμε αν το εφαρμοζόμουν σε όσους το ζητήσουν :Question:

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Να δούμε πότε θα σταματήσεις το γράψιμο, ρε αδερφέ. ΕΛΕΟΣ.

----------


## ATG

> Εδω και χρόνια το είχε με μια κάτσε καλά χρέωση!
> 
> τώρα που είδε τα δύσκολα άρχισε να αλλάζει το πακέτο  λιγάκι
> 
> Ακόμα,  το ενα  ήθελε 3πλο Lnb,  3 καλώδια,  αυτό θέλει ενα,  θα έλεγα οτι τα πάνε καλύτερα


Το οποιο σημαινει οτι αν παρακολουθεις καναλι στον Eurobird στην κάτω μπαντα, δεν μπορεις να γραψεις....

Προτιμω την έκδοση με το quad lnb της Nova.

----------


## kosmasgr

Καλημέρια κύριοι  :Wink:  
Εγώ θα ρωτήσω το εξής μιας και δεν με ενδιαφέρει η δυνατότητα εγγραφής και παγώματος του ζωνταντού προγράμματος μέχρι τώρα. Εκτός απο το interface , ποιότητα εικόνας θα υπάρξει καλύτερη ? Γιατι στα χαρακτηριστικά ανάλυσης ειναι ίδιος με τον ΚΑΟΝ.
 Αν τελικά όμως επιλέξω το νέο δέκτη  , θα χρειαστεί τίποτα άλλο ? Το πιάτο που με δωσε ο ΟΤΕ  ειναι 80άρι.

----------


## nnn

Δεν θα χρειααστείς άλλο πιάτο, εγώ αυτήν την ώρα είμαι με 60άρι και μονό lnb, που πριν ήταν στραμένο στον Hotbird.

Την προηγούμενη ποιότητα δεν την ξέρω, αλλά τα HD κανάλια είναι αρκετά καθαρά και με καθαρό ήχο.

----------


## sdikr

> Το οποιο σημαινει οτι αν παρακολουθεις καναλι στον Eurobird στην κάτω μπαντα, δεν μπορεις να γραψεις....
> 
> Προτιμω την έκδοση με το quad lnb της Nova.


Μπορείς και σε αυτό να βάλεις το διπλό Lnb + 2 καλώδια έτσι ώστε να μην έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## nnn

> Μπορείς και σε αυτό να βάλεις το διπλό Lnb + 2 καλώδια έτσι ώστε να μην έχεις πρόβλημα


Ακριβώς, ο δέκτης έχει 2 εισόδους για Sat 1 και Sat 2.

----------


## rexdimos

απο σημα τι λεει?γιατι το ρωταω ο kaon ειναι ενα ημα πχ στο οτεσινεμα 3 περιπου 80% ενω ο καινοθργιος που εδωσαν μετα τον kaon και πριν απο αυτον πηγαινε στο 100% στο ιδιο καναλι στην ιδια περιοχη με την ιδια εγκατασταση αυτος απο σημα τι λεει?

----------


## sotos65

Μη δίνεις ιδιαίτερη σημασία στις ενδείξεις σήματος / ποιότητας σε ποσοστά %. Οι ενδείξεις αυτές δεν είναι συγκρίσιμες ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικούς δέκτες (μάρκες, αλλά ακόμα και διαφορετικούς δέκτες του ίδιου κατασκευαστή), αφού δεν είναι καλιμπραρισμένες σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο (κάθε κατασκευαστής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετική μέθοδο και αλγορίθμους για να δείξει αυτά τα ποσοστά). Συγκρίσιμες θα ήταν οι ενδείξεις αν ήταν σε dB (και πάλι όχι απόλυτα), αλλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί δέκτες (ειδικά των συνδρομητικών πακέτων) με τέτοιες ενδείξεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το οποιο σημαινει οτι αν παρακολουθεις καναλι στον Eurobird στην κάτω μπαντα, δεν μπορεις να γραψεις....
> 
> Προτιμω την έκδοση με το quad lnb της Nova.


Δεν χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω από ένα twin LNB (σύνδεση στη δεύτερη είσοδο του PVR), για να βλέπεις και γράφεις ταυτόχρονα από διαφορετική πόλωση του Eurobird 9A (δεν υπάρχει εκπομπή στη κάτω μπάντα σε αυτόν τον δορυφόρο, όλα τα κανάλια βρίσκονται από τους 11700-12450 MHz). Αν σου αρκούν τα κανάλια του OTE TV, τότε φτάνει και το μονό LNB (η σύνδεση στο δεύτερο tuner γίνεται εσωτερικά στον δέκτη, είτε με εσωτερικό loop through, είτε με εσωτερικό splitter).

----------


## haris23

Γνωρίζει καποιος να μας πει ημερομηνία διάθεσης; Στο 13888 δεν ξέρουν κατι και μάλιστα μου είπανε πως θα καθυστερήσει αφού αν ήταν να βγει έστω και στο τέλος της εβδομάδας θα το ήξεραν ήδη.

----------


## nnn

> απο σημα τι λεει?γιατι το ρωταω ο kaon ειναι ενα ημα πχ στο οτεσινεμα 3 περιπου 80% ενω ο καινοθργιος που εδωσαν μετα τον kaon και πριν απο αυτον πηγαινε στο 100% στο ιδιο καναλι στην ιδια περιοχη με την ιδια εγκατασταση αυτος απο σημα τι λεει?


Μάλλον δεν το "διαβάζει" σωστά, αφού σε κάποιες συχνότητες δίνει ποιότητα πάνω από 80% και σε άλλες 20%  :Shocked:  αλλά τα κανάλια παίζουν όλα άψογα.

----------


## sotos65

Πάντως το 60άρι δεν είναι και η καλύτερη επιλογή για τις 9Ε (ακόμα και για τους Hotbird δε νομίζω να είναι).

----------


## nnn

> Πάντως το 60άρι δεν είναι και η καλύτερη επιλογή για τις 9Ε (ακόμα και για τους Hotbird δε νομίζω να είναι).


Είχα πολλά χρόνια Nova και δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το 60άρι, αν κρατήσω μόνιμα τον ΟΤΕ TV μάλλον θα βάλω 80άρι και για τους 2 δορυφόρους κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## manicx

nnn, 80 να είναι οριζόντια για 2 LNBs. Κάθετα παραπάνω πχ 80x90.

----------


## stud1118

> Ποιο διαμάντι εμπορικός διευθυντής το σκέφτηκε αυτό αν ισχύει?


Κοίταξε με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να σπρώξουν το VDSL2 έναντι του ADSL. 
Λογικό μου ακούγεται πάντως, έτσι ώστε και το Internet να εξακολουθεί να πηγαίνει σφαίρα και το IPTV να μπορεί να σηκώσει HD.

----------


## nnn

> nnn, 80 να είναι οριζόντια για 2 LNBs. Κάθετα παραπάνω πχ 80x90.


α μάλιστα, thanks

----------


## rexdimos

nnn και σου επιασε τετοια διαφορα σηματος?μπραβο!! εγω εχω πιατο 1,2 ,μετρα και εχω και την νοβα μαζι να δουμε τι θα πιασω 
γιατι οσο και αν δεν εινα ενδεικτικο ποιοτητας ειναι μαι καποια ενεδειξη για την ποιοτητα του σηματος ασε που με τον kaon ειχα 
και το αλλο θεμα που δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να ρυθμισω ειδικα στις ελληνικες ταινειες τα lips ενω με τον καινουργιο που ειχαν δωσει αυτο λυθηκε αμεσα 
βεβαια αν ισχιει και οτι λεει το παλικαρι ,και δεν επεσε σε μη πληροφορημενο υπαλληλο,ποιο πανω οτι στο 13888 δεν ξερουν τιποτα 
θα αργησουμε να τους παρουμε αρκετα

----------


## YDinopoulos

Ειμαι περίεργος να ακούσω σε τιμές θα έρθει ο PVR δεκτης και αν θα υπάρξει έκπτωση στπυς υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές...

----------


## sotos65

4 ευρώ το μήνα...

----------


## nnn

> Ειμαι περίεργος να ακούσω σε τιμές θα έρθει ο PVR δεκτης και αν θα υπάρξει έκπτωση στπυς υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές...





> Έτσι οι πελάτες της υπηρεσίας θα μπορούν με χρέωση 4€/μήνα να αποκτήσουν ως χρησιδάνειο τον νέο αποκωδικοποιητή...


Στο πρώτο μήνυμα.

----------


## YDinopoulos

Δεν το διάβασα καλά. Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## ntinter

Ωραία, καιρός ήταν. Πρέπει τώρα να ξεκινήσει να ψάχνεται και για καμιά συμφωνία με studios γιατί η βλακεία είναι πως τα περισσότερα τα 'χει η νόβα.

----------


## giorg

> 4 ευρώ το μήνα...


Πολλά λεφτά για κάτι που ανταγωνιστής σου, δίνει την δυνατότητα αγοράς με πάγια εντολή στα 50 ευρώ.

----------


## sotos65

Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπει κανείς, στον ανταγωνιστή ας πούμε πληρώνεις 5€ επιπλέον για τα HD...

----------


## gkamared

> Ωραία, καιρός ήταν. Πρέπει τώρα να ξεκινήσει να ψάχνεται και για καμιά συμφωνία με studios γιατί η βλακεία είναι πως τα περισσότερα τα 'χει η νόβα.


Αφού ταινίες δεν παράγουν για ποίο λόγω να το κάνει να σπάταλα χρήματα και να αύξηση της τιμές, αν θέλει βγάλει σειρές αλλάζουν τα πράγματα

----------


## sweet dreams

> Το οποιο σημαινει οτι αν παρακολουθεις καναλι στον Eurobird στην κάτω μπαντα, δεν μπορεις να γραψεις....
> 
> Προτιμω την έκδοση με το quad lnb της Nova.


Μπορείς. Εφαρμόζει αυτή την τεχνολογία με το ενα καλώδιο.

----------


## petasis

> Μπορείς. Εφαρμόζει αυτή την τεχνολογία με το ενα καλώδιο.


Καλό είναι να μην γράφονται ανακρίβειες. Ο δέκτης του ΟΤΕ δεν κάνει κανένα "μαγικό" και θέλει μόνο 1 LNB. Απλά συνέπεσε όλοι οι αναμεταδότες του ΟΤΕ να έχουν την ίδια πόλωση και το ίδιο φάσμα συχνοτήτων. Κάθε LNB βγάζει 4 "μπάντες", χαμηλές/ψηλές συχνότητες και κάθετη/οριζόντια πόλωση.
Όλα τα κανάλια του ΟΤΕ είναι στην ίδια "μπάντα", οπότε δεν θέλει δεύτερο LNB για να πιάσει κάποιο κανάλι που είναι σε άλλη "μπάντα".

Η συσκευή που έβαλες στριμώχνει 2 "μπάντες" σε ένα καλώδιο. Δεν λειτουργεί έτσι ο δέκτης του ΟΤΕ.
Και για αυτό, αν γράφεις κάποιο κανάλι του ΟΤΕ και θες να δεις κάτι (εκτός ΟΤΕ, από τα ελεύθερα) που είναι σε άλλη "μπάντα", δεν θα μπορείς να το κάνεις (εκτός και αν βάλεις το 2ο LNB). Αλλά αυτό ίσως αφορά λίγους...

----------


## sweet dreams

Εχεις δικιο :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: Τώρα μπήκα και είδα τους transporters. Δεν πίστευα οτι θα ''εγκλωβίζονταν'' βασιζόμενοι στην ίδια πόλωση και αύριο αν αλλάξει κάτι να σου πει ρίξε δεύτερο καλώδιο.... :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## kourampies

"Σύντομα και HD περιεχόμενο"

Πόσο τραγελαφικό ακούγεται αυτό εν έτει 2014 σχεδόν, σε συνδρομητική υπηρεσία;

----------


## petasis

> Εχεις δικιοΤώρα μπήκα και είδα τους transporters. Δεν πίστευα οτι θα ''εγκλωβίζονταν'' βασιζόμενοι στην ίδια πόλωση και αύριο αν αλλάξει κάτι να σου πει ρίξε δεύτερο καλώδιο....


Γιατί να αλλάξει κάτι; Για να λένε βάλτε 1 καλώδιο, δεν σχεδιάζουν να αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## gkamared

> "Σύντομα και HD περιεχόμενο"
> 
> Πόσο τραγελαφικό ακούγεται αυτό εν έτει 2014 σχεδόν, σε συνδρομητική υπηρεσία;


καλά είσαι τραγελαφικό, αφού στην Έλλαδα δεν υπήρχε η HD τηλεόραση

----------


## manicx

> "Σύντομα και HD περιεχόμενο"
> 
> Πόσο τραγελαφικό ακούγεται αυτό εν έτει 2014 σχεδόν, σε συνδρομητική υπηρεσία;


Για IPTV καθόλου τραγελαφικό. Και στο εξωτερικό, IPTV με HD είναι κάτι που δεν είναι διαδεδομένο καθώς η έμφαση είναι στο δορυφορικό HD. Πιο τραγελαφικό βρίσκω να σου χρεώνουν extra για να βλέπεις HD.

----------


## gkamared

> Για IPTV καθόλου τραγελαφικό. Και στο εξωτερικό, IPTV με HD είναι κάτι που δεν είναι διαδεδομένο καθώς η έμφαση είναι στο δορυφορικό HD. Πιο τραγελαφικό βρίσκω να σου χρεώνουν extra για να βλέπεις HD.


Αυτό δεν είναι τραγελαφικό αυτό είναι *κερδοσκοπία εις βάρος του καταναλωτή* πράγμα που είναι παράνομο, είναι τελείως διαφορετικά πραγμάτα :Twisted Evil:  οποίος το κάνει(nova) πρέπει να τιμωρείται από τον νόμο.

----------


## petasis

Τραγελαφικό ή κερδοσκοπία, και οι 2 πλατφόρμες ζητάνε χρεώσεις που φαίνονται σε μας παράλογες. Η νόβα ζητά χρέωση για τα HD 5 ευρώ, που ο ΟΤΕ δίνει δωρεάν (αν και με το μισό bitrate και χειρότερη εικόνα), και ο ΟΤΕ ζητά 4 ευρώ για την υπηρεσία PVR (με περιορισμούς στην εγγραφή - π.χ. δεν μπορείς να γράψεις τις ταινίες που αγοράζεις με 3 ευρώ), ενώ η νόβα την δίνει δωρεάν (και χωρίς περιορισμούς).

----------


## haris23

Αυτό με τον περιορισμό στην εγγραφή δεν ξέρουμε εαν θα ίσχυε στην ΝΟΒΑ αφού δεν δίνει ταινίες για ενοικίαση αλλά απλά τις κατεβάζει στον δίσκο του συνδρομητή. Λογικά ισχύουν άλλες ρήτρες για κανάλια που παίζουν ταινιες πρώτης προβολής με τιμή ανα ταινία. Στον ΟΤΕ όπως και στην ΝΟΒΑ μπορεί καποιος να γράψει και απο τα ΣΙΝΕΜΑ καναλια τις ταινιες που παιζουν.

----------


## petasis

Διάφορες δικαιολογίες μπορούν να βρεθούν που να δικαιολογούν τις χρεώσεις και των 2...

----------


## avga

Η ανακοίνωση για hd περιεχόμενο σε iptv, νομίζω παίζει να σπάσει το ρεκόρ που έχει μέχρι τώρα η αναμονή του δέκτη pvr.
Εκτός κάλυψης vdsl πολύ δύσκολο το κόβω να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## gkamared

ρε παιδιά αυτά θα παίξουν σωστά στην *Ελλάδα* με το *δίκτυο που έχουμε*, μακάρι να τα καταφέρει ο ΟΤΕ θα με κερδίσει σαν 3play συνδρομητή άλλα στην Ελλάδα εδώ δεν λειτουργεί το internet θα λειτουργεί το iptv  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> ρε παιδιά αυτά θα παίξουν σωστά στην *Ελλάδα* με το *δίκτυο που έχουμε*, μακάρι να τα καταφέρει ο ΟΤΕ θα με κερδίσει σαν 3play συνδρομητή άλλα στην Ελλάδα εδώ δεν λειτουργεί το internet θα λειτουργεί το iptv


Σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές μπορεί να δώσει τουλάχιστον 10mbit,  αν και νομίζω πως δεν τον καίει και τόσο να σε έχει εσένα συνδρομητή σε 3play.

----------


## gkamared

> Σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές μπορεί να δώσει τουλάχιστον 10mbit,  αν και νομίζω πως δεν τον καίει και τόσο να σε έχει εσένα συνδρομητή σε 3play.


Παράδειγμα έδωσα  :Hammered:

----------


## sdikr

> Παράδειγμα έδωσα


Μπα δεν βλέπω κάποιο παράδειγμα,  αν θέλεις ψάξε το definition του παραδείγματος

----------


## gkamared

> Μπα δεν βλέπω κάποιο παράδειγμα,  αν θέλεις ψάξε το definition του παραδείγματος


Τώρα πέρα από την πλάκα με 10megabit θα πάει η σύνδεση στα 2megabit δεν γίνεται αυτί η εφαρμογή δεν θα λειτουργήσει χωρίς fibberr optic to x η VDSL δίκτυο, είναι καθαρά θέμα υποδομής.

- - - Updated - - -

Απορώ πως η Forthnet δεν έχει ξεκινήσει κάτι τέτοιο :Question:

----------


## manicx

ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ άνθρωπε μου. Μία πρόταση να βγάζει νόημα. ΜΙΑ. Τι φταίμε;

----------


## gkamared

> ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ άνθρωπε μου. Μία πρόταση να βγάζει νόημα. ΜΙΑ. Τι φταίμε;


Λεό ότι αυτές οι εφαρμογές δεν λειτουργούν με ADSL, κατάλαβες τώρα :Very angry:

----------


## minas

Για να μην το κουράζουμε, υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι που μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή την υπηρεσία να δουλέψει, ακόμα και με ADSL. QoS το λένε και είναι απλό (καλά, όχι και τόσο). Προφανώς και χρειάζεσαι κάποια ελάχιστη ονομαστική ταχύτητα/bandwidth, αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι το πώς θα χειριστούν την παροχή περιεχομένου τα δύο άκρα (oι servers του ΟΤΕ και ο router σου / set top box).

----------


## apto

Αν και ακόμα είναι μια ανακοίνωση πρόθεσης να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να αρχίσουμε να κρίνουμε κλπ, πιστεύω πως θα δημιουργήσει αρκετό έξτρα φόρτο στο δίκτυο, το οποίο θα ζορίσει γραμμές που θα το παίζανε οριακά.

----------


## minas

> Αν και ακόμα είναι μια ανακοίνωση πρόθεσης να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να αρχίσουμε να κρίνουμε κλπ, πιστεύω πως θα δημιουργήσει αρκετό έξτρα φόρτο στο δίκτυο, το οποίο θα ζορίσει γραμμές που θα το παίζανε οριακά.


Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα, δεν θα το δώσουν σε γραμμές που είναι οριακές... Θα το δώσουν εκεί που μπορεί να έχουν εγγυημένη υπηρεσία. Και το δυνατό χαρτί του ΟΤΕ προφανώς είναι οι νέες ιδιόκτητες καμπίνες, που δίνουν προνομιακή θέση στους δικούς του συνδρομητές.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Στις οποίες έχει πρόσβαση και η hol και και να υπενθυμίσω πως έχει iptv, το hol tv.

----------


## stud1118

> Στις οποίες έχει πρόσβαση και η hol και και να υπενθυμίσω πως έχει iptv, το hol tv.


Δεν μπορεί να δόσει ένας εναλλακτικός υπηρεσία IPTV πάνω από V-ΑΡΥΣ (VDSL2 του ΟΤΕ) γιατί δεν εφαρμόζει διαφορετικό QoS ανά υπηρεσία στα V-ΑΡΥΣ. Μόνο στο δικό του OTE TV το εφαρμόζει.

Οπότε αν έχεις IPTV από εναλλακτικό και κατεβάζεις με torrent, τότε το IPTV θα κολλάει.

----------


## emeliss

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν προβλεφθεί 4 vlan ανά εναλλακτικό στο ΕΜΑ, οπότε ίσως στο μέλλον να το δούμε.

----------


## xgialias

Γεια σας, παιδιά! Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής. Έχω conn-x με ταχύτητα στα 24 mbps, και η πραγματική σύνδεση είναι γύρω στα 20 mbps. 'Όμως το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής :γιατί δεν δίνει ο ΟΤΕ το πρόγραμμα του OTE TV μέσω ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης ?Βλέπω στο μ-torrent όταν κατεβάζω ταινίες ότι κάτω από 1.0 Mb/s δεν πηγαίνει καθόλου. Έτσι δεν πειράζει καθόλου η σύνδεση του internet αφού απαιτεί 4 mbps το ΟΤΕ TV.

----------


## manicx

Τι εννοείς δεν δίνει; Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει TV τόσο μέσω δορυφόρου όσο και μέσω internet.

----------


## emeliss

Μάλλον εννοεί streaming μέσω web.

----------


## xgialias

Εννοώ ότι δεν δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου ΟΤΕ TV μέσω ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης

----------

